# Microchip Disaster



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Soooo silly me decided it'd be totally okay to have Lacey microchipped at a vaccination clinic at Petco. She was a perfect angel during her blood test for her heartworm test, despite having to be pricked several times and them BARELY squeezing enough blood out of her teeny leg to run the test.

However, the microchip implantation needle was HUGE, and despite have the area numbed, she FLIPPED OUT. The vet had the shakiest hands to begin with, so that certainly didn't help this process go smoothly.
They also had to shave the spot down in order to clean the area properly. 

Her little neck is so messy, and it's already been a week since the microchip was placed. She has a huge scab on her neck and the area just looks disgusting. I know it isn't infected, but it's bothering the heck out of her and she keeps scratching at it so it isn't healing. 

Is there any way to stop her scratching? I don't want her to scratch the whole scab off. I've tried putting shirts on her, hoping the neck of the shirt would rub on the scab just enough to scratch it for her, but that doesn't seem to help, either. 
I'm not sure putting medication like hydrocortisone on it would be a good idea since she tends to lick her toes after scratching. 
Can anyone help my poor itchy girl?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Good grief! You don't need to shave down a dog to microchip, that is RIDICULOUS. It also is honestly doesn't seem to hurt them much. I have seen it done and done it many times and done right, the MOST you get is a tiny yelp. A small scab is normal but generally people don't know it is there because fur (duh) still covers it.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Geez! I agree, they don't need to be shaved in that area. Both my girls got microchipped while they were under for their spay, and the area was not shaved and I couldn't even tell anything even happened.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both of my dogs were done when they were spayed /neutered, and they weren't shaved either. They never scratched the area afterwards. That sucks that happened to you!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Shaving can cause a dog to scratch themselves. A dog that hasn't had their sanitary area, face, or ears shaved in a while can really get itchy if they suddenly get their hair shaved in those areas. Some dogs are so bothered by getting their ears shaved that they shake and scratch their ears so much that they get a hematoma (blood blister). 

Not to get graphic, but if you've ever shaved your bikini area, then you might know about the itchy feeling in the spots you shaved. 

My dogs got chippped, and they were not shaved. A couple of them got a small scab in the area, but that was it. Healing scabs can be itchy too. Just keep an eye on the chip area to make sure your dog doesn't get infected.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

This does not sound normal to me. There are (rare but true) cases of dogs rejecting the
microchip. Or, it could have been placed improperly. It's supposed to rest freely underneath
the skin--not in the muscle as some people think 

Please check in with your Vet and keep us posted 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/46560-microchip-removal-oncology-report.html


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

-sigh- I KNEW they weren't supposed to shave the area. I KNEW IT! I flat out said to them, "Why are you shaving her neck? Her fur's not even going to grow back properly...she's a chihuahua and shouldn't be shaved there... No other vet has to shave them." They just rolled their eyes at me and shaved her. I'm pissed. Pardon my language, but now I have a problem on my hands.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats really a shame...I would be speaking to the clinic manager about this...the DVM probably has caused her more discomfort then there should have been...,Izzy and Zari were done at the time of spaying...there was no fur shaved off ....I would have Lacey checked for inflammation just to be on the safe side....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nabi said:


> I would be speaking to the clinic manager about this...the DVM probably has caused her more discomfort then there should have been...


I agree....... I would also check with your Vet....... Chico never even yelped when he got chipped..... and no shaving....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I might put a loose tshirt on her for now to keep her from the spot, too, so it can heal.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh if I were you I'd be making some noise too. O_O There's no reason to shave a dog for a microchip. And even if there were; a long coat chihuahua would NOT be the kind of dog you'd have to shave. I'm thinkin like Komondors or OES's lol. Not a chihuahua though. It sounds like someone VERY inexperienced with administering the chip.

You also mentioned they numbed the area???? Never had that happen either. Even Tequila Rose wasn't under for her spay when we had her chipped; so she was wide awake. They do a quick wipe with like an alcohol or sanitizing pad but nothing that's numbing or has any anesthetic effect at all. It sounds more like they were preparing for surgery than a microchip!!! =S


----------



## mrsjefferson (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know anything about the chipping stuff (yet, I think we'll save that for his neuter appt), but I'm thinking about the itching, can dogs have coconut oil? If so, coconut oil (unrefined, you can find it in the baking aisles usually with the oils, it would be in a jar and look solid) would be a great choice for this application. It has awesome properties to it that can kill infections. And if dogs can eat it, it would be perfectly safe. I use it all the time on my kids when they get scratches or little fingernail infections (a few of mine are prone to peely skin around the nail that gets red and inflamed). It works great. I also used it recently under a bandaid to keep a nasty cut clean on my own finger. It's awesome stuff.


----------



## mrsjefferson (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, neat!
Pet Nutrition - The Coconut Diet™


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't figure out why he has a 'huge' scab??? This is a large bore needle, and it should not leave a scab, except for a tiny one at the entry point. I think a vet visit is in order. Hopefully the microchip is where it is supposed to be. Sue


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I know you work there so it may cause a problem, but if you take her to the vet and there is a problem with the microchip I would have vet put that in writing and ask Petco to pay the vet bill.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I can't figure out why he has a 'huge' scab??? This is a large bore needle, and it should not leave a scab, except for a tiny one at the entry point. I think a vet visit is in order. Hopefully the microchip is where it is supposed to be. Sue


There is a huge scab, because the vet had shaky hands, and when she flinched from the needle and moved, the needle slid on her. I will be posting a picture of her neck whenever I can get her to stay still.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Try wrapping a small Ace Bandage around it, if you can find one small enough. Its thick enough to keep her nails from eemoving the scab but its cloth so her skin can still breath. *


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I would be getting that checked out if it were me. not cause of the scab, but to make sure the chip is placed correctly. It sounds like they were so incompetent anyway that I would not trust the chip was implanted correctly. Like others have said you don't want it imbedded in muscle. I also would get it scanned at another vet to make sure the number matched up to what you registered. It is not totally unheard of for numbers to get messed up in paperwork and these people sound totally incompetent all around.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I too would be hightailing to the vet ... heaven only knows what irritation is being done internally as she's scratching & moving that chip about, especially if it's lodged in the muscle. 

I would also be dabbing a cotton ball dripping full with Hydrogen Peroxide (3% solution as sold at the supermarket) on it, it's one of the best & instant antiseptics out there.

Are you sure the person inserting the chip was a qual'd Vet, or just someone wearing a white coat?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Any updates on Lacey?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That should not have happened/


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

-sigh- She's still scratching at her neck, but the scab is finally starting to heal. I've been so busy with work and classes (neither of which I can skip) that I haven't been able to make the 45 minute trek to my vet.
I need to bring one of my ferrets for his rabies vaccine, so I will be dragging Lacey along to ensure the chip was implanted correctly. Inspecting the scab/around the scab, it appears the chip didn't leave a lump or anything. The scab's definitely healing up, and I'm nearly certain it was a result of the needle grazing the surface of her skin AFTER the chip was implanted. 
I'm just TICKED about her being shaved for NO REASON.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You have every right to be ticked! That is just the worst thing I've heard regarding a microchip.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Poor Lacey!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry to hear that! can i make a suggestion to anyone else planning to have dogs microchipped? you can have it done when they are under from being spayed! pippi had that its a good idea as they dont freak as they aint awake! lol


----------

